# sleeping pills?



## powerclean (Feb 18, 2012)

do sleeping pills affect muscle gains?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 18, 2012)

If abused they can ..you bet!  What do you take for sleep?


----------



## big60235 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been on Ambien for 10+  years. No issues with muscle growth or gains. I just have a issue training a couple of hours within waking up. I will say that personally it has helped my training because I now get 6 hours of sleep at night rather than 1-2. Sleep is a huge part of muscle growth so I rather get the quality sleep rather than crappy sleep for 1-2 hours even if it did effect growth.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 18, 2012)

I think it would be a double edge sword. On one hand you get more sleep which leads to increased recovery and muscle growth. On the other hand, if your taking pills like Benadryl or Doxylamine, which are anticholinergics, I could "possibly" see how the side effects (dry mouth, constipation, urinary retention, increased heart rate, decreased reaction time, etc) could hamper muscle growth because the person may not even want to eat or drink. 

I'm sure bodybuilders use sleeping pills (not just the herbal, OTC stuff) like candy. Just have to experiment and see what works for you....


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

not when you are on tren 
kidding, not really.

Sometimes a simple glass of sleepy time tea before bed is more effective then sleeping pills. Others claim melatonin will knock them on their asses.


----------



## powerclean (Feb 19, 2012)

well i need to get into a routine soon and i want to force myself to get 8 hours of sleep or more a night


----------



## powerclean (Feb 19, 2012)

what the least harshest prescription sleeping med that i can take that will not effect gains, was reading up on melatonin but came upon a report concluding that it only add 10 to 15 minutes of sleep and is not very effective


----------



## squigader (Feb 19, 2012)

powerclean said:


> do sleeping pills affect muscle gains?



Probably not, but if you need them, you have more important issues than gains to think about.

Here's what has helped a lot for some of my friends with mild insomnia:

Try some melatonin.

No TV, computer or electronics an hour before bed. No carbs for your last meal. Dim the lights a little and read a book or magazine for 15-20 minutes while in bed. Also make sure your room is dark and on the cold side.

You'll be solid asleep for a good 8 hours.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

squigader said:


> probably not, but if you need them, you have more important issues than gains to think about.
> 
> Here's what has helped a lot for some of my friends with mild insomnia:
> 
> ...


i have sleeping problem,i will have a try,thank you,guy!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 21, 2012)

Sleeping pills should not halt your gains at all unless your cup of tea is recreational use. It may take a couple of hours for you to be sharp enough to put in a valid workout though so I personally would try to shift my training to afternoons If possible. I never took sleeping pills but I have taken potent anti anxiety meds periodically in the past and I found their sedative effect actually beneficial to my post workout recovery and rest. Not sure if that was psychological but I got good gains both on and off the pills. Opiates even if taken as prescribed over a longer term will kill your appetite and make you scrawny so stay away from OxyContin and like substances. Had to take those for three months once for severe dental pain following some dental surgeries, still trained like a,mofo or so I thought, was trying to bulk at the time and somehow ended up shedding nearly 15 lbs in 12 weeks. Came back fast after stopping opiates.


----------



## hulklion (Feb 22, 2012)

captainnapalm said:


> sleeping pills should not halt your gains at all unless your cup of tea is recreational use. It may take a couple of hours for you to be sharp enough to put in a valid workout though so i personally would try to shift my training to afternoons if possible. I never took sleeping pills but i have taken potent anti anxiety meds periodically in the past and i found their sedative effect actually beneficial to my post workout recovery and rest. Not sure if that was psychological but i got good gains both on and off the pills. Opiates even if taken as prescribed over a longer term will kill your appetite and make you scrawny so stay away from oxycontin and like substances. Had to take those for three months once for severe dental pain following some dental surgeries, still trained like a,mofo or so i thought, was trying to bulk at the time and somehow ended up shedding nearly 15 lbs in 12 weeks. Came back fast after stopping opiates.


this


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 22, 2012)

Sleeping pills are not worth feeling like crap all day.


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

are you taking them cause you have trouble sleeping or u just like getting monged out on them?

if its the latter then remeber everything in moderation.. enjoy urself.

just no when to stop.

peace out....


----------

